# Radio Randomly Turning Off, Dash Lights and Stabilitrac Flickering



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

It's the negative battery cable, it's a known issue with almost all cruzes and should be replaced at no cost by the dealer.

Here is a link explaining the special coverage bulletin (this is covered for 10yrs/120,000 miles):









Home | NHTSA


Get resources and info about staying safe on America’s roads. And, find out if there’s a recall on your car or how to report a vehicle safety problem.




www.nhtsa.gov


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

And if it's not that, it's likely a battery going south. 2-3 years is about par for the factory battery. If you've got access to a sophisticated battery tester, it wouldn't hurt to test it.

But start with the cable.


----------



## Marlo (Aug 17, 2017)

Wow! Thank you for these answers! 
Ill get to investigating this right away! 
Thank you!


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Glad to help!


----------



## daveg66sl (Nov 18, 2016)

I would bet on the battery cable. Mine had the same symptoms, and the gurus here directed me to that. Local dealer fixed it under the mentioned extended service bulletin, all good since then. Took about a half hour, no charge.

Dave


----------



## jaramos77 (Jan 17, 2018)

This is awesome information as my 2012 just started doing this. I had previously called the dealership and they mentioned no special coverage existed for this issue. Thanks for the resource!!


----------



## Lpapile1983 (Feb 26, 2018)

In October my husband and I bought a 2015 LTZ Chevy Cruze. I have been having the same problem with the radio and thanks to this forum I knew it was an issue with the negative battery cable. I brought my car into a service appointment I made 3 weeks ago at a local dealer. On the phone when I made the appointment he agreed that he knew of this issue and as I was having all the issues like the ones listed such as service stabilitrak and turn signal muting, but this morning when I got there, suddenly it didn't cover my car and my model when my vin was entered, even though on the phone they ran my vin and told me it was covered, then he says I can do a radio update for 135$ maybe that will fix it. Long. Story short, I didn't do anything because I have a brain and they're not gonna get over on me lol and will have friend tighten the crimp. As well calling chevy and if they won't address it in calling consumer affairs, as this should not be something I should have to pay as it is a manufacturing defect.


----------



## Lpapile1983 (Feb 26, 2018)

jaramos77 said:


> This is awesome information as my 2012 just started doing this. I had previously called the dealership and they mentioned no special coverage existed for this issue. Thanks for the resource!!


 Home | NHTSA


----------



## Lpapile1983 (Feb 26, 2018)

Good luck with that though because even though it says all models 2011 through 2015 when you bring it in they may say you are model isn't covered like they did with mine


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Marlo said:


> I own a 2014 Chevy Cruze LT2 Gen 1 / 1.4 Turbo with 30,000 Miles.
> Never been in accident and always treated well.
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

I had mine changed as that was one of the issues I had.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.



Lpapile1983 said:


> In October my husband and I bought a 2015 LTZ Chevy Cruze. I have been having the same problem with the radio and thanks to this forum I knew it was an issue with the negative battery cable. I brought my car into a service appointment I made 3 weeks ago at a local dealer. On the phone when I made the appointment he agreed that he knew of this issue and as I was having all the issues like the ones listed such as service stabilitrak and turn signal muting, but this morning when I got there, suddenly it didn't cover my car and my model when my vin was entered, even though on the phone they ran my vin and told me it was covered, then he says I can do a radio update for 135$ maybe that will fix it. Long. Story short, I didn't do anything because I have a brain and they're not gonna get over on me lol and will have friend tighten the crimp. As well calling chevy and if they won't address it in calling consumer affairs, as this should not be something I should have to pay as it is a manufacturing defect.



You should ask one of the Tech on the Board to run your VIN for you. I would also read the Special Coverage thread as @anthonysmith93 suggested to the OP.


----------



## gomer1958 (Aug 30, 2018)

the link posted here for the chevy cruize issues with the radio turning off randomly does not work.


----------



## Alicia's annoyed (Oct 18, 2019)

Marlo said:


> I own a 2014 Chevy Cruze LT2 Gen 1 / 1.4 Turbo with 30,000 Miles.
> Never been in accident and always treated well.
> 
> Im having an issue with the radio randomly shutting off and turning back on, the music stops and the screen goes blank.
> ...


Hi Marlo. My 2013 eco cruze is doing tye same thing but if my AC is on it shuts down as well. Not necessarily turning off like radio but it goes from high to low real quick almost to the lowest speed and picks back up again. It does it out of no where. I dont know if you have this problem as well but if the radio is on and I roll up the windows the car shakes a bit. I haven't yet taken it to the dealer due to my mother just passing and I can't afford $140 diagnostic fee since I'm helping with funeral expenses. Any quick/cheap fix solutions I can have my bf do would be helpful.


----------



## Walangord (Oct 14, 2019)

First of all, my condolences.
Secondly, if changing the negative battery cable does not work, give the following a shot.


----------



## lonewolf04 (May 6, 2016)

Alicia's annoyed said:


> Hi Marlo. My 2013 eco cruze is doing tye same thing but if my AC is on it shuts down as well. Not necessarily turning off like radio but it goes from high to low real quick almost to the lowest speed and picks back up again. It does it out of no where. I dont know if you have this problem as well but if the radio is on and I roll up the windows the car shakes a bit. I haven't yet taken it to the dealer due to my mother just passing and I can't afford $140 diagnostic fee since I'm helping with funeral expenses. Any quick/cheap fix solutions I can have my bf do would be helpful.


Call the dealer and have them run the VIN to see if the negative battery cable replacement has been done on the vehicle. If not, that is free and have them do it. Next would be how old is the battery in the vehicle? Could have the battery tested at a local parts store. They will do this for free.


----------



## Alicia's annoyed (Oct 18, 2019)

Walangord said:


> First of all, my condolences.
> Secondly, if changing the negative battery cable does not work, give the following a shot.


Thank you. I called my local chevy dealership and my vehicle is not on the list for a recall which sucks. Its happening more frequent and I noticed the steering wheel pulls abit when this happens. Almost like if im going to change lanes and didnt see a car in my blind spot and quickly corrected getting back in my lane. That's how it feels. I will have my bf check it out thanks for the tips.


----------



## Alicia's annoyed (Oct 18, 2019)

anthonysmith93 said:


> It's the negative battery cable, it's a known issue with almost all cruzes and should be replaced at no cost by the dealer.
> 
> Here is a link explaining the special coverage bulletin (this is covered for 10yrs/120,000 miles):
> 
> https://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/acms/cs/jaxrs/download/doc/UCM507523/SB-10057574-8899.pdf


Hi Anthonysmith93,
I clicked the link you provided but it doesnt take me any where useful. Is there any where particular I should look at or click on to find the info where dealership should cover it for 10yrs or 120,000 miles. I have recently called my chevy dealer and my vin has no recall.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Alicia's annoyed said:


> Hi Anthonysmith93,
> I clicked the link you provided but it doesnt take me any where useful. Is there any where particular I should look at or click on to find the info where dealership should cover it for 10yrs or 120,000 miles. I have recently called my chevy dealer and my vin has no recall.


Here’s the thread with discussion regarding Special Coverage #14311 Negative Battery Cable covering 2011-2105 Cruze models. 









Special Coverage #14311: Negative Battery Cable


Just got notified of another special coverage. I don't have the details yet but it's to resolve the loose Negative Battery Cable some people are experiencing. We have had many members report problems with this cable and its connections. I'll post more information when I receive it. #14311...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## ezap28ltz (Mar 31, 2013)

Alicia's annoyed said:


> Hi Anthonysmith93,
> I clicked the link you provided but it doesnt take me any where useful. Is there any where particular I should look at or click on to find the info where dealership should cover it for 10yrs or 120,000 miles. I have recently called my chevy dealer and my vin has no recall.





https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2015/SB-10057574-8899.pdf


----------



## Alicia's annoyed (Oct 18, 2019)

Alicia's annoyed said:


> Thank you. I called my local chevy dealership and my vehicle is not on the list for a recall which sucks. Its happening more frequent and I noticed the steering wheel pulls abit when this happens. Almost like if im going to change lanes and didnt see a car in my blind spot and quickly corrected getting back in my lane. That's how it feels. I will have my bf check it out thanks for the tips.


The car is now jerking when at a light. Never felt before and I honestly thought the car behind me taped the bumper and got out to look but they were not even near it. Happened again a few signal lights away. I have a brand new battery in it which I took back to pepboys to test and they shows me it good. And I also have problems accelerating and I'm scared to get on freeway if the on ramp isn't long enough to allow me enough momentum to merge on. I'm so fed up I think I have a lemon and will give Strategic Legal Practices a call because they got my parents didge journey to be bought back with a little over $50,000 back to them. Ugh so frustrating.


----------



## Allynic (Sep 6, 2014)

Alicia's annoyed said:


> The car is now jerking when at a light. Never felt before and I honestly thought the car behind me taped the bumper and got out to look but they were not even near it. Happened again a few signal lights away. I have a brand new battery in it which I took back to pepboys to test and they shows me it good. And I also have problems accelerating and I'm scared to get on freeway if the on ramp isn't long enough to allow me enough momentum to merge on. I'm so fed up I think I have a lemon and will give Strategic Legal Practices a call because they got my parents didge journey to be bought back with a little over $50,000 back to them. Ugh so frustrating.


You may have a second issue with the coil pack being faulty. Does it judder on acceleration and when trying to gain speed to go uphill. Does your ABS light come up on the dashboard when it judders?


----------



## Alicia's annoyed (Oct 18, 2019)

Walangord said:


> First of all, my condolences.
> Secondly, if changing the negative battery cable does not work, give the following a shot.


 My radio controls all work but the radio would stay on when shutting car off and getting out of vehicle, it would stay on even after I clicked the alarm to lock the vehicle it still be on. But would it really be causing the service stabilizer, stabil trak, and service traction control messages to pop up?


----------



## PhilONE (Jan 19, 2020)

Alicia's annoyed said:


> My radio controls all work but the radio would stay on when shutting car off and getting out of vehicle, it would stay on even after I clicked the alarm to lock the vehicle it still be on. But would it really be causing the service stabilizer, stabil trak, and service traction control messages to pop up?


Alicia - did you get anywhere with the radio staying on after the car was locked?


----------



## yt400pmd (Apr 29, 2017)

you can 


Lpapile1983 said:


> Good luck with that though because even though it says all models 2011 through 2015 when you bring it in they may say you are model isn't covered like they did with mine


purchase 
*Negative Cable - GM (22754271)*
for about $20
and replace it yourself


----------



## Brian M (May 11, 2020)

Just left a Chevy dealership after being told I would have to pay $185 assessment charge after i described what I was encountering. They said if they found the problem to be the Negative Cable they would charge GMC. Is it likely not that and I would have to pay? I could buy the part myself and do it.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Brian M said:


> Just left a Chevy dealership after being told I would have to pay $185 assessment charge after i described what I was encountering. They said if they found the problem to be the Negative Cable they would charge GMC. Is it likely not that and I would have to pay? I could buy the part myself and do it.


Usually any Dealership will ask you to authorize a nominal amount, although $185 for an hour (I assume) is outrageous, when they could inspect the Cable with a 1/4 hour authorization. I just had another member try to slam me because his time is very precious, he might need to leave the car the whole day, and that might not even solve the problem. All could be true when dealing with the dealer, but if it is the Cable the net cost to you will be free.


----------



## Kimberly B (Oct 13, 2020)

Marlo said:


> I own a 2014 Chevy Cruze LT2 Gen 1 / 1.4 Turbo with 30,000 Miles.
> Never been in accident and always treated well.
> 
> Im having an issue with the radio randomly shutting off and turning back on, the music stops and the screen goes blank.
> ...


Hi we have a 2012 Chevy Cruze and it did that. We changed the battery out and it stopped. Well today it started again. It’s been maybe 2 years. Would that mean my battery is going dead already or would it be the alternator might be going out now


----------



## Mohd Rafi K. V. (Aug 2, 2013)

Me too have this problem just 2 months ago... I changed the battery cable but still i have it...
""chevy cruze 2013 diesel flickering radio and dash lights and if drive a long distance and switch off the engine then it don't start...""


----------



## Victor Begg (Dec 6, 2020)

Marlo said:


> I own a 2014 Chevy Cruze LT2 Gen 1 / 1.4 Turbo with 30,000 Miles.
> Never been in accident and always treated well.
> 
> Im having an issue with the radio randomly shutting off and turning back on, the music stops and the screen goes blank.
> ...


I experienced the exact same issue with my dads 2013 Chevy Cruze, you'd be driving and then the radio goes off for a few seconds and then the combination meter starts flickering. I measured voltage across the battery and when I felt the alternator wire that connects to the battery fuse block(that's the main fuses on the positive cable) its the 250Amp fuse, the wire was very hot, ready to burn you could say. I removed the wire and then took sand paper and cleaned every contact part and made the 13mm nut very tight. My dad drove the car again for a week and it was perfect.

Negative cable could be an issue but then you have to measure voltage drop across the wire and then would expose a bad wire/cable. The battery is a 3 year old battery but it does hold its charge at 12.6Volts.

I've also discovered that the charging rate is quite high at 14.71 Volts. I compared that to a different car(my 2010 Clio RS) and that car is 14.22Volts. So I'm thinking that the alternator is overcharging on this or on these vehicles.


----------



## Srd14 (Dec 9, 2020)

anthonysmith93 said:


> It's the negative battery cable, it's a known issue with almost all cruzes and should be replaced at no cost by the dealer.
> 
> Here is a link explaining the special coverage bulletin (this is covered for 10yrs/120,000 miles):
> 
> https://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/acms/cs/jaxrs/download/doc/UCM507523/SB-10057574-8899.pdf


So I’m having this issue right now. I have a new battery I got last year I thought it would last longer than that. I haven’t checked the negative battery cable. It’s also affecting my blinkers when I’m at a stop light or just parked. My brake lights blink randomly as well.


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

Srd14 said:


> So I’m having this issue right now. I have a new battery I got last year I thought it would last longer than that. I haven’t checked the negative battery cable. It’s also affecting my blinkers when I’m at a stop light or just parked. My brake lights blink randomly as well.


My battery died last night and I'm getting a brand new one today I'm thinking about also upgrading to the big 3 kit.


----------



## Deebmb (Oct 22, 2021)

Lpapile1983 said:


> In October my husband and I bought a 2015 LTZ Chevy Cruze. I have been having the same problem with the radio and thanks to this forum I knew it was an issue with the negative battery cable. I brought my car into a service appointment I made 3 weeks ago at a local dealer. On the phone when I made the appointment he agreed that he knew of this issue and as I was having all the issues like the ones listed such as service stabilitrak and turn signal muting, but this morning when I got there, suddenly it didn't cover my car and my model when my vin was entered, even though on the phone they ran
> 
> 
> Alicia's annoyed said:
> ...





Lpapile1983 said:


> In October my husband and I bought a 2015 LTZ Chevy Cruze. I have been having the same problem with the radio and thanks to this forum I knew it was an issue with the negative battery cable. I brought my car into a service appointment I made 3 weeks ago at a local dealer. On the phone when I made the appointment he agreed that he knew of this issue and as I was having all the issues like the ones listed such as service stabilitrak and turn signal muting, but this morning when I got there, suddenly it didn't cover my car and my model when my vin was entered, even though on the phone they ran my vin and told me it was covered, then he says I can do a radio update for 135$ maybe that will fix it. Long. Story short, I didn't do anything because I have a brain and they're not gonna get over on me lol and will have friend tighten the crimp. As well calling chevy and if they won't address it in calling consumer affairs, as this should not be something I should have to pay as it is a manufacturing defect.


Was it purchased used ? If so, maybe that is why it wasn’t covered. I purchased mine used in March and now it is doing it also. I plan on calling the dealership that I bought it at in the morning.


----------



## kja3818 (12 mo ago)

yt400pmd said:


> you can
> 
> purchase
> *Negative Cable - GM (22754271)*
> ...


Replaced cable with this number and radio is still going in and out! ANNOYING


----------



## Abomb15 (11 mo ago)

I’ve replaced both the positive and negative (ground) cables and still have issues with the stereo turning off and on randomly, so changing the cables isn’t the problem or fix like most responses go to! And the GM members responses of…. I’m sorry to hear this issue you’re dealing with, could you send me the vin of your vehicle to look into yada yada yada, is of NO HELP either!


----------



## Dr. Zync (Oct 8, 2021)

2014 CRUZE LT RS PACKAGE 85000 MILES.
I had the same issue, dealer replaced negative cable. Radio was fine for 2 weeks. Back to dealer changed positive cable and reset system. worked for 3 weeks. 
After some checking on my own (grounding points) I took off the 5 body grounds on the drivers side and cleaned the contact points, wire brushed the cable ends. Reconnected all wires nice and tight. 
Voltage dropped from 15.3 to 14.5 at idle. Radio has not given me issues since. 2 months so far.

Hope this may help.


----------



## zain6888 (10 mo ago)

Marlo said:


> I own a 2014 Chevy Cruze LT2 Gen 1 / 1.4 Turbo with 30,000 Miles.
> Never been in accident and always treated well.
> 
> Im having an issue with the radio randomly shutting off and turning back on, the music stops and the screen goes blank.
> ...


I have the exact same problem, amd this is kind of annoying, I am also concerned about safty while driving.
Mechanic couldn't find any issues, I got new battery for the car but problem continues. 
Sometimes AC or Heater won't work, then comes back on it's own, then headlights stop working and next they are all good.
Literally seems like some paranormal thing is controling this Car.
I need a solution.


----------



## kebling80 (3 mo ago)

I have the same problem. Change the negative battery cable and fuse. Did not fix the problem. I look it to the dealership for diagnostic and told it a screen. We replace the screen for just under 600.00 and my radio turned off less then a mile from the dealership. Any other ideas?


----------

